# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Video të punuara nga anëtaret e forumit

## BvizioN

*Pershendetje

Duke qene se shume nga ne, pervec fotografise, merremi edhe me video, vendosa te hap kete teme ku anetaret mund te postojne videot personale te tyre nga youtube apo tjeter burim.

Dy gjera duhet te kemi parasysh: Videot duhet ti perkasin anetarit qe i poston, dhe permbajtja e videove duhet te jete ne perputhje te plote me rregulloren e parashtruar te forumit.*

----------


## xfiles

Kjo eshte nje kolazh fotosh te miat me muzike ne sfond, e kam vendosur ne Youtube.

----------


## diviner

Ja nje qe e bera per qejfin tim !

----------


## BvizioN

*Horizionte Shiptare eshte perbledhje me fotografi me te fundit ne Shqiperi te bera nga une. Me poshte eshte nje montazh i shkurter me disa nga fotografite qe permban albumi. Montimi eshte bere shkel e shko, po me vone do pregadis nje me te mire.*

----------


## BvizioN

*Udhetim neper Shqiperi* eshte montim i cpopezave te filmuara me nje digital te lodhur, gjate udhetimeve te mija neper Shqiperi. Kualiteti normal eshte teper i dobet, por ne fund te kuadratit  te videos (ne faqen youtube) eshte nje opsion: *Watch in high quality*, perdoreni nese e lejon shpejtesia e internetit tuaj per kualitet pak me te mire.

----------


## Bledari

keto jane punimet e mia  :buzeqeshje: , shpresoj qe t'ju pelqejne.





































Keto jane te gjithe punimet e mia  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## radhimjoti

po dorzohem dhe un po ju ve ca nga vidjoklipet e mia......befshi qef

----------


## radhimjoti

ja dhe nje tjeter vidjo qe esht ber kur KOSOVA po festonte pavarsin 
dhe kur un vendosa te vija vidjon time te par ne publik dhe qe ateher 
deshira ime per te publikuar pjes filmash nga caste nga jeta kurr nuk ka munguar 





kurse ne kete vidjo kam ven ca pjes te ngjitura qe i kisha xhiruar ne ca pika te londres

----------


## Tribal_heart

> keto jane punimet e mia , shpresoj qe t'ju pelqejne.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2HDRLOK5xQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXYWwAEl6xo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgwPNxNr4Hs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_z9NdlwEdk
> ...







O bledo e ke hume perzotin ti te kishe fillu operator te tch

----------


## radhimjoti



----------


## bklyn_kid

O ja dhe videot e mia do ti postoj! Kisha dhe nje  "The roof is on fire-Belgrade" po ma hoqen per Hate speach! pfff









vetem sound kam shtuar tek kjo!

----------


## dibrani2006

Ja ca te miat.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iRbWtKh5QKk



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XC2ognMpoaY



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Dht9t7Cc-es


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=IR2nem2pLEc


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4NH75OwBUiM


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6yB0ojcPxpE

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QPhdKS1ydo8

----------


## dibrani2006

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=r9TxgGV9WKE



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QPhdKS1ydo8



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jv1ai7Mypnk




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gJt-WqtXqgc


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1msTokLpi24

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=S-NND54CBnI

----------


## Xingaro

Radhimjoti komplimente! Video fantastike!

----------


## ABIGAIL

Dibrani2006, bravo, shume te bukura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## radhimjoti

Kurse kjo vidjo esht ber ne malin e Llogorit te Vlores

----------


## dibrani2006

Flm ABIGAIL mundohem te bej diçka te bukur.

Respekte nga Dibrani2006

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=G58mVPEw0LA

----------


## km92

Ne kete video eshte edhe nje foto e bere nga Bardhi, nqs nuk lejohet do e heq  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BvizioN

> Ne kete video eshte edhe nje foto e bere nga Bardhi, nqs nuk lejohet do e heq


Sigurisht qe ska problem, perkundrazi....me behet cjefi  :shkelje syri: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=THgFJ3Xv_lk

----------


## Bledari

Kjo eshte nje video tjeter qe une bona dje per Stafi e Albasoul "Chati"

----------

